# Moving to Toronto



## LyndsayB (May 4, 2010)

Hi, I wondered if anyone could give me some advice.

My husband and I are relocating to Toronto in about September. The problem is the city is so vast we don't even know where to start when it comes to deciding where about to live. We are moving with my husbands job which is based on the harbour front. However, neither of us want to live right in the city if this can be avoided. He doesn't mind travelling a way to work so we were thinking of somewhere in the GTA. I will not be working initially as we have a young daughter (she'll be just 2 by the tine of the move.)

We would be looking to rent for the first year or so and have a budget of around $1,500 - $2,000 a month. We want at least 3 bedrooms and a garden (we will be bringing our dog).

Ideally we'd be looking for an area with a small town kind of feel that has some amenitites but isn't too busy. Can anyone give us an idea of what areas might be worth a look?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LyndsayB said:


> Hi, I wondered if anyone could give me some advice.
> 
> My husband and I are relocating to Toronto in about September. The problem is the city is so vast we don't even know where to start when it comes to deciding where about to live. We are moving with my husbands job which is based on the harbour front. However, neither of us want to live right in the city if this can be avoided. He doesn't mind travelling a way to work so we were thinking of somewhere in the GTA. I will not be working initially as we have a young daughter (she'll be just 2 by the tine of the move.)
> 
> ...


With your husband being on Harbourfront it will make his commuting quite easy from any of the dormitory towns in the GTA. The GO train service runs east to west through the city with the main station (Union) about a 10 minute walk from the Harbourfront. The GO service also runs to and from Union to small towns to the north of Toronto. GOTransit.com - Home Page

To the east of the city there are the towns of Pickering, Ajax, Whitby and Oshawa.
To the west there is Mississauga, Port Credit, Oakville and Burlington.
To the north is Georgetown, Milton, Richmond Hill, Newmarket.
If he can walk to the office the commute by train should be 1 hour max, less if closer to the city.
So lots of choice and they are all reasonably good places to raise children with good facilities. Renting at the numbers quoted should be okay.
I have lived in Pickering now for 26 years. 8 minute drive/bus to GO Train and 35 minute ride into city. I'm very content here.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We are moving to Toronto too, and in April we went there for 2,5 weeks to get to know the GTA a little bit better. 
The GO train is an excellent option! My husband really liked it (even though we are not at all fond of public transportation in Belgium).
For Markham, you will need > 2,000/month. 
But Oakville is very nice, and there you can find something like that for , 2,000. GO train -> Toronto is excellent, even during the weekend!
Newmarket is nice, with mature neighbourhoods and so on, but it will take you a little bit longer to commute.
Mississauga: some area's are nice, some aren't. Budget is sufficient for Mississauga.

I don't know about the other cities.
Vaughan might be an option too, but I don't know how good the train schedule is from there. And one told me that they are building a lot of houses on a dump, so that might not be the place where you would like to raise your kid and the dog to dig in the garden. ;-)

Good luck with your preparations!


----------

